
For Developers: Favorite editor fonts? - blader

======
inklesspen
I prefer <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monaco_%28typeface%29>

------
RyanGWU82
I recently found Inconsolata, which I really enjoy for coding. As a bonus,
it's free (as in freedom).

~~~
busy_beaver
That's a great looking font --- elegant, but still LEGIBLE.

I found the download page here:

<http://www.levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

------
blader
What is everyone's favorite font for editing code?

My own personal favorite is Triskweline:
<http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/>

Clean and scannable. What's yours?

~~~
akkartik
Nice. I use modd which is very similar. <http://www.jmknoble.net/fonts>

------
gms
Definitely Monaco (coupled with Carbon Emacs on OS X).

------
vikram
Monaco is really nice. It is included in the Mac.

------
Elfan
I use emacs 23 just for DejaVu Sans Mono.

